# Missy Evenson for Reno Magazine



## Brinr (Nov 2, 2013)

Little photojournalism for ya'll. This lady hands out coats to the homeless every fall. Reno Magazine/The Nevada Homebuilder's Association is doing a story on them. 

1



11_1_2013 Missy for Reno Mag 002 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

2



11_1_2013 Missy for Reno Mag 004 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

3



11_1_2013 Missy for Reno Mag 014 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

4



11_1_2013 Missy for Reno Mag 016 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

5



11_1_2013 Missy for Reno Mag 021 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

6



11_1_2013 Missy for Reno Mag 024 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

7



11_1_2013 Missy for Reno Mag 026 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

8



11_1_2013 Missy for Reno Mag 028 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

9



11_1_2013 Missy for Reno Mag 031 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

10



11_1_2013 Missy for Reno Mag 033 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 2, 2013)

nicely framed to include some recipients but no faces.

Lew


----------



## amolitor (Nov 2, 2013)

Not bad, but I feel like I've only seen a tiny slice of the story. This seems to document one session of handing out coats. Where do the coats come from? Where do they go? Who are the people who get them? Why do they need them? How are they used?

I would reduce this set to 3-5 pictures, and then go take 500 more, and put together an essay of 20 photos.


----------



## Brinr (Nov 2, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Not bad, but I feel like I've only seen a tiny slice of the story. This seems to document one session of handing out coats. Where do the coats come from? Where do they go? Who are the people who get them? Why do they need them? How are they used?
> 
> I would reduce this set to 3-5 pictures, and then go take 500 more, and put together an essay of 20 photos.



I would love to do that ha ha but that wasn't the assignment. The publication asked specifically for that one moment. The assignment was just for a portrait of the woman handing out the coats. I can't show any of the people receiving them for liability reasons. They go to the needy.


----------



## curtyoungblood (Nov 3, 2013)

If you're working as a photojournalist, there is no liability in showing the face of someone who goes to a public place to receive a coat. if the magazine tells you not to do it, that's one thing, since they are paying you, but if the lady says that then it's your job to get better access. 

I also agree that it feels like I'm only getting part of the story. There are several photos where you see the lady talking to people, but I have no idea (visually) why. There's one shot where she's handing someone something, but it looks more like curtains than a coat. 

#6 is close since there's someone checking out a piece of clothing, but that detail is difficult to see.


----------



## Brinr (Nov 3, 2013)

curtyoungblood said:


> If you're working as a photojournalist, there is no liability in showing the face of someone who goes to a public place to receive a coat. if the magazine tells you not to do it, that's one thing, since they are paying you, but if the lady says that then it's your job to get better access.
> 
> I also agree that it feels like I'm only getting part of the story. There are several photos where you see the lady talking to people, but I have no idea (visually) why. There's one shot where she's handing someone something, but it looks more like curtains than a coat.
> 
> #6 is close since there's someone checking out a piece of clothing, but that detail is difficult to see.



Ya I got you on the legal freedom to photograph anyone in a public space but I was specifically told not to do so by both the publication and the shelter. I do see how this is only part of the story. I mentioned photojournalism above but didn't intend to imply a photojournalistic essay on this person. The assignment simply to get a portrait of this person handing out coats. If it were a journalist essay I would definitely get much more. Photos of her gathering the coats, interacting with doners and needy people. I have some more photos of the coats boxed up in the back of her SUV and some of her reaching into the boxes to hand out clothing. I could also get images of the needy interacting with her, taking the clothes, their reactions to having a coat for the winter etc. I guess "photojournalism" implied much more than the actual assignment which was literally 15mins of shooting one event for one or two portraits and maybe a third filler photo for the story. Make sense?


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 3, 2013)

use a wider angle man.


----------



## Brinr (Nov 3, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> use a wider angle man.



Wouldn't that put me in danger of including to many others in the photo? I chose the 50 for sharpness and DOF. Why would you have gone wider?


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 3, 2013)

It is hard to tell the story when you only put her face and nobody else's.


----------

